# Vista Network file share issue



## 1moretrep (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a PC and a laptop, both with Vista Home Premium. The PC connects to the internet via a SAGEM router and an ethernet cable. The laptop connects to the network by wireless.
Both computers and the router appear to each other on their network windows.
The Network and Sharing Centres of both have Password Protected Sharing Off because although I have the same password and logon for each it appears not to be recognized (secondary problem!)

File sharing is enabled on various folders on each computer, however whenn I try to access those folders which I can see in the network window, I get the message, for example,"Windows cannot access \\Bill\laptop\c"

I press the Diagnose button and the message is:

""c" is available but the user account that you are logged on with was denied access

Make sure you typed the path correctly and you have permission to access the shared folder"

On the laptop I check the c drive properties - Sharing

"Network File and Folder Sharing 
C:\
Shared

Network Path:
\\Bill-laptop\c

Below that the Share... box is greyed

This is the same for both computers.

What steps do I take to solve this?

Many thanks

Trep


----------



## 1moretrep (Jun 21, 2008)

Since no one appears to be interested in this particular problem, maybe for everyone else's benefit someone could advise where to find an exhaustive guide to troubleshooting folder sharing in networks with Vista?
Thanks

Trep


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this site: File and Printer Sharing in Windows Vista helps you.


----------



## rdc500 (Aug 28, 2008)

1moretrep said:


> Since no one appears to be interested in this particular problem, maybe for everyone else's benefit someone could advise where to find an exhaustive guide to troubleshooting folder sharing in networks with Vista?
> Thanks
> 
> Trep


I have been trying to get file sharing going on a Vista machine for 3 days. The only response you get is a link to a different site? That's because it is difficult or not possible. I did everything Chucks site offered and nothing the XP machine says "you might not have permission" What it shoud say "you purchased crapware and it won't do what was possible in Windows 98".:upset:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

rdc500 said:


> I have been trying to get file sharing going on a Vista machine for 3 days. The only response you get is a link to a different site? That's because it is difficult or not possible. I did everything Chucks site offered and nothing the XP machine says "you might not have permission" What it shoud say "you purchased crapware and it won't do what was possible in Windows 98".:upset:


maybe you should've looked at that link for windows sharing it looks like a very nice comprehensive how to guide. So look before you type or speak


----------



## rdc500 (Aug 28, 2008)

Perhaps if you could read you would have found out I ALL DID ALL OF THAT. I don't mean to be crusty but this little stupid problem is preventing me for finishing a job. I have looked elsewhere and found a potential solution. If it works I will post it here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And in your duplicate thread, you said we were no help and you weren't coming back. Please, don't make promises that you can't keep.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

good one johnwill!


----------



## rdc500 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mcninjaguy is yes man, he offers no help and is incapable of giving any just "good one Johnwill". However I read and tried and figured it out on my own. So here's the fix, it's stupid because I think this is a bug in Vista. 

Although the permissions were set to "everyone" you also have to go to the 
security tab, click edit, click add, type Everyone in the box, click apply 
and that should fix the problem everyone seems to be having hopefully.

Later All:smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what about in security tab you jut go to all the owners of the computer (4 to start of with) just put them in all in full control. I wouldn't trust that everyone to work, i dunno...

try cchanging the name of the computers to something like Bill1, Bill2, etc. maybe its just confused at which computer it wants to access. should be in system in your control panel under advanced on the left side.

turn on password protected sharing

I agree that sharing for vista is buggy but once you get it working its a damm long experience and you shouldn't have too much a problem setting it up again if need be.

one more thing johnwill made a joke and I agree you're LAME "rdc500"


----------



## rdc500 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that would work, but for my purposes Everyone worked. I just find it a little dumb on Microsoft's part since they have been file sharing and networking since Win95 and this is the best they have to offer? If I'm so lame why did post the solution you or John not offer anything but a link to Chucks site that says NOTHING pertaining to this problem? So I am perhaps crass, or inpatient and even condescending but not lame. Oh was Johns joke don't make promises you can't keep! Jokes on him I posted a fix.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

but you said you weren't coming back. lol
why are you comparing win95 to XP and Vista? win95 was garbage!
microsoft has been going from moldy vintage grabage to just slightly off garbage

I think that garbage can be improved and recycled to something better!


----------



## rdc500 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was stating a fact, MS WIN95 has file sharing, OK through the revisions of OS's to Vista you would think that networking and file sharing would become simpler. It's not. If you have in a same named network say 3 Admins and you share a file for everyone everyone that logs in the network should be able to see, access and open said file. That does work in XP, in Vista no, you have to add in my case everyone to the list which has the Admins in there. It's a Vista bug. Do a Google search on XP TO Vista File sharing it will come up with 453,000 hits, this is a big problem, heck there were several threads here on the same problem. 
As far as me not comming back, I was so aggravated at this sharing problem and John sends me to Chucks site with the same stuff I had already did and it wasn't working. The last thing you want at a clients office is not knowing the answer and I was not able to find it on the internet so it took me 2 days but I figured it out. I'm a MCSE and with a $1.50 and that I can get a cup of coffee but not at Starbucks. I have also been doing networking for 15 years and most of the time no problems but this one stumped me. So if you guys don't want me here no problem but I can help with most of the problems I read about here in networking. 
Later
Ron


----------

